# September Repticon shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – September 13 & 14, 2014*

*When:*
September 13 & 14, 2014

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737 

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge featured an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2013. Get ready for great things in 2014 as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!	

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*FIRExpo Florida International Reptile Expo September 13 & 14, 2014*

*When:*
September 13 & 14, 2014

*Where:*
The Lakeland Center
701 West Lime Street
Lakeland, FL 33815

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon FIRExpo Show:* 
The Florida International Reptile Expo (FIRE), since its debut in 2004, has been hosted at the Orlando Centroplex Expo Center, The Orange County Convention Center, the Ramada Celebration Resort and Convention Center, and the Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal Orlando. Now experience the lastest excitement of the FIRExpo at its new location at the fine Lakeland Center facility in September of 2013. FIRE was the first Repticon show held at this facility, which offers a great advantage over previous FIRE venues by having ample room to contain and expand FIRE, which always sells out early to vendors and has pushed the limits of each facility where it ran. Lakeland also is located directly between two of Repticon's strongest markets in the entire nation, Orlando and Tampa, so expect a thrilling show with herpers attending from all over central Florida! Join us again in 2014 for what will promise to be another historic event filled with top-quality reptiles and amphibians, presentations, and more!	

Repticon FIRExpo page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Pierce Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – September 27, 2014*

*When:*
September 27, 2014

*Where:*
St. Lucie County Fairgrounds
15601 W. Midway Rd.
Fort Pierce, FL 34945

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Pierce Show:*
Join us September 27, 2014 in Fort Pierce, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Pierce page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Norfolk Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – September 14, 2014*

*When:*
September 14, 2014

*Where:*
Norfolk Masonic Temple
7001 Granby St.
Norfolk, VA 23505

*Hours:* 
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Norfolk Show:*
Join us again in Norfolk, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Norfolk page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Tallahassee Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 20, 2014*

*When:*
September 20, 2014

*Where:*
North Florida Fairgrounds
441 Paul Russell Road
Tallahassee, Florida 32301

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Tallahassee Show:*
Join us in Tallahassee, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Tallahassee page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Savannah Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 6, 2015*

*When:*
September 6, 2015

*Where:*
Alee Shrine
100 Eisenberg Drive 
Savannah, GA 31406 

*Hours: *
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Savannah Show:*
Join us Sunday, September 6, 2015 in Savannah, GA at the Alee Shrine as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Savannah page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 5 & 6, 2015*

*When:* 
September 5 & 6, 2015

*Where:*
The Box Expo Center
2223 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon West Palm Beach Show:	*
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2015. Check back to this page for future updates regarding the return of Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm! 

Repticon West Palm Beach page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 12 & 13, 2015*

*When:* 
September 12 & 13, 2015

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2015	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!	

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*FIRExpo Florida International Reptile Expo September 12 & 13, 2015*

*When:* 
September 12 & 13, 2015

*Where:*
The Lakeland Center
701 West Lime Street
Lakeland, FL 33815

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon FIRExpo Show:* 
The Florida International Reptile Expo (FIRE), since its debut in 2004, has been hosted at the Orlando Centroplex Expo Center, The Orange County Convention Center, the Ramada Celebration Resort and Convention Center, and the Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal Orlando. Now experience the lastest excitement of the FIRExpo at its new location at the fine Lakeland Center facility in September of 2013. FIRE was the first Repticon show held at this facility, which offers a great advantage over previous FIRE venues by having ample room to contain and expand FIRE, which always sells out early to vendors and has pushed the limits of each facility where it ran. Lakeland also is located directly between two of Repticon's strongest markets in the entire nation, Orlando and Tampa, so expect a thrilling show with herpers attending from all over central Florida! Join us again in 2014 for what will promise to be another historic event filled with top-quality reptiles and amphibians, presentations, and more!

Repticon FIRExpo page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Tallahassee Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 19, 2015*

*When:*
September 19, 2015

*Where:*
North Florida Fairgrounds
441 Paul Russell Road
Tallahassee, Florida 32301

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Tallahassee Show:*
Join us in Tallahassee, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Tallahassee page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Jacksonville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 26 & 27, 2015*

*When:* 
September 26 & 27, 2015

*Where:*
Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall
618 Stockton Street, Jacksonville, FL 32204

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Jacksonville Show:* 
In 2015 Repticon will return to Jacksonville at a new location at the Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall. Repticon Jacksonville is one of Repticon's fastest growing shows and will be packed with a great selection of reptiles and exotic pets, pet products, reptile themed-merchandise, and all sorts of reptile-related fun. Join us this year at the Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall for the next step in the evolution of Repticon Jacksonville!

Repticon Jacksonville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charleston Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 26 & 27, 2015*

*When:* 
September 26 & 27, 2015

*Where:*
Ladson Exchange Park - Creative Arts Building
9850 US-78
Ladson, SC 29456

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charleston Show:* 
Repticon first debuted in Charleston in 2004 at the Ladson Exchange Park. In recent years, the show was moved to the North Charleston Convention Center. Join us this year for Repticon Charleston at its original home, the Ladson Exchange Park for all those reptile and exotic animal adventures, which now includes venomous, that the many happy herpers of the Lowcountry seek in an entertaining family-friendly event. Join us on June 6th & 7th for an unforgettable reptile experience . . . join us for Repticon Charleston!

Repticon Charleston page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Norfolk Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 3, 2016*

*When:*
September 3, 2016

*Where:*
Norfolk Masonic Temple
7001 Granby St. 
Norfolk, VA 23505

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Norfolk Show:*
Join us in Norfolk, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Norfolk page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon FIRExpo Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 10 & 11, 2016*

*When:* 
September 10 & 11, 2016

*Where:*
The Lakeland Center
701 West Lime Street
Lakeland, FL 33815

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon FIRExpo Show:*
The Florida International Reptile Expo (FIRE), since its debut in 2004, has been hosted at the Orlando Centroplex Expo Center, The Orange County Convention Center, the Ramada Celebration Resort and Convention Center, and the Doubletree by Hilton at the Entrance to Universal Orlando. Now experience the latest excitement of the FIRExpo at its new location at the fine Lakeland Center facility in September of 2013. FIRE was the first Repticon show held at this facility, which offers a great advantage over previous FIRE venues by having ample room to contain and expand FIRE, which always sells out early to vendors and has pushed the limits of each facility where it ran. Lakeland also is located directly between two of Repticon's strongest markets in the entire nation, Orlando and Tampa, so expect a thrilling show with herpers attending from all over central Florida! Join us again in 2016 for what will promise to be another historic event filled with top-quality reptiles and amphibians, presentations, and more!

Repticon FIRExpo page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Baton Rouge Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 10 & 11, 2016*

*When:* 
September 10 & 11, 2016

*Where:*
Lamar Dixon Exposition Center
9039 S Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA 70737

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Baton Rouge Show:* 
As the population base in Eastern Louisiana has shifted north over the past few years, demand has grown for a Reptile Expo north of the New Orleans metro area. In July of 2010 Repticon met that demand with the debut of Repticon Baton Rouge! Hosted at the Lamar-Dixon Expo Center just south of Baton Rouge and one hour north of New Orleans, Repticon Baton Rouge features an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the South. After a great debut and even busier shows in 2011, the show continued to grow in 2014. Get ready for great things in 2016	as the ongoing ultimate Louisiana reptile experience continues!

Repticon Baton Rouge page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charleston Reptile & Exotic Animal Show September 17 & 18, 2016*

*When:*
September 17 & 18, 2016

*Where:*
Ladson Exchange Park - Commercial Exhibit Building
9850 US-78
Ladson, SC 29456

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charleston Show:* 
Repticon first debuted in Charleston in 2004 at the Ladson Exchange Park. In recent years, the show was moved to the North Charleston Convention Center. Join us this year for Repticon Charleston at its original home, the Ladson Exchange Park for all those reptile and exotic animal adventures, which now includes venomous, that the many happy herpers of the Lowcountry seek in an entertaining family-friendly event. Join us for an unforgettable reptile experience . . . join us for Repticon Charleston!

Repticon Charleston page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------

